# Tina Tyler out, Janna Potts owns stores



## Sanzano (Jan 4, 2016)

Target exec Janna Potts becomes chief stores officer

Received the email from John Mulligan this morning regarding this switch. Reactions? I haven't heard much about this Janna personally.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 4, 2016)

She should register here using a cool moniker.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 4, 2016)

Hmm, was curious whether Tina steped down, changed roles, etc. Appears she was outright fired completely after working for Target for 30+ years. Bit surprising, no clue if it will actually have much of an impact on the people working in stores though.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't liked Tina ever since she called Black Friday shopping a family thanksgiving condition.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 4, 2016)

I couldn't care less about what she did or didn't say about Black Friday. I care far more ow her actions impacted us as TM's as opposed to how the actions of her predecessor will. If something positively or negatively impacts my day to day enjoyment of my job that matters far more than a sentence someone did or did not say.


----------



## Megaparsec (Jan 4, 2016)

Kartman said:


> She should register here using a cool moniker.



PottsMaster3?


----------



## Kartman (Jan 4, 2016)

MsNo2


----------



## dub88 (Jan 4, 2016)

odd considering the _success_ in canada


----------



## Megaparsec (Jan 4, 2016)

dub88 said:


> odd considering the _success_ in canada



Ohhh, changing my username suggestion to BlameCanada!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2016)

Tina Tyler's last day is Jan 9.
Target Names New Chief of U.S. Stores


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 4, 2016)

Wasn't "The Vibe" Tina's initiative? Hope she packs it in the cardboard box with the rest of the crap from her office and takes it out the door with her.


----------



## RedMan (Jan 4, 2016)

At least they waited until after the holidays to fire her.  I'd hate if she missed the best part of Q4. and if that doesn't warm your cockles,

"Tyler is eligible for unspecified severance payments if she signs a non-solicitation agreement and a release of claims, plus another $3 million if she signs a three-year noncompete and non-solicitation agreement, Target (NYSE: TGT) said in a securities filing Monday."


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 4, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Tina Tyler's last day is Jan 9.
> Target Names New Chief of U.S. Stores


Disappointed in the reporting on that one. She may be getting paid through the end of the week, but her last day was today. You don't fire someone and then let that disgruntled employee work 5 more days.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 4, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Disappointed in the reporting on that one. She may be getting paid through the end of the week, but her last day was today. You don't fire someone and then let that disgruntled employee work 5 more days.




Lol she was an executive officer, not a thieving cashier.  Her exit was orchestrated and worked out in advance of the announcement.  It's not like she is getting abruptly walked out of her office by a TPS toting a cardboard box of personal belongings.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 5, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> I haven't liked Tina ever since she called Black Friday shopping a family thanksgiving *condition*.



It's way more of a condition than a tradition I would say.


----------



## RedDog (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anybody else wonder how the former operations chief of Target Canada even has job much less has just been promoted to Chief of Stores?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jan 5, 2016)

RedDog said:


> Does anybody else wonder how the former operations chief of Target Canada even has job much less has just been promoted to Chief of Stores?



Did she cover Logistics? From what I understand, the main and obvious problem was Logistics. From what I know, Target's pre-orbit burn up in Canada, was almost all Logistical problems, to the point of pure lunacy. I'd like to know what map they were looking at when they thought having just two Canadian distribution centers was a good idea...


----------



## Coqui (Jan 5, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Did she cover Logistics? From what I understand, the main and obvious problem was Logistics. From what I know, Target's pre-orbit burn up in Canada, was almost all Logistical problems, to the point of pure lunacy. I'd like to know what map they were looking at when they thought having just two Canadian distribution centers was a good idea...


I'm willing to bet that they assumed that since the population of Canada is way smaller compared to the United States it would be easier but Canada is more enormous than the US in terms of geographical size and would take longer to supply all those stores. They failed big time.


----------



## Redzee (Jan 5, 2016)

I blame moose-esses. And back bacon. Also curling. It couldn't be incompetence.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 5, 2016)

Redzee said:


> I blame moose-esses. And back bacon. Also curling. It couldn't be incompetence.



Clearly they didn't have their tuques on straight.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 5, 2016)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Lol *she was an executive officer*, not a thieving cashier.  Her exit was orchestrated and worked out in advance of the announcement.  It's not like she is getting abruptly walked out of her office by a TPS toting a cardboard box of personal belongings.


Exactly, she was an executive officer with access to trade secrets, detailed business plans, and other things. No company in their right mind fires an executive and lets them finish out the week. Hell, if one were to give two weeks notice, they might be told to not come back.


----------



## TGT411 (Jan 5, 2016)

RedDog said:


> Does anybody else wonder how the former operations chief of Target Canada even has job much less has just been promoted to Chief of Stores?



Because she took over Target Canada in April 2014 after they fired Canada Chief Tony Fisher. Target announced the closing of all Canadian stores in January 2015. Her role was likely less focused on getting Canada to work and more on how to get out. She had little or nothing to do with the planning and execution of the Canadian expansion.


----------



## Redzee (Jan 5, 2016)

I retract my snark and no back bacon for me. Or poutine.  I will probably need that  last unclogged artery.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Jan 5, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Wasn't "The Vibe" Tina's initiative? Hope she packs it in the cardboard box with the rest of the crap from her office and takes it out the door with her.



YES!  This was her answer for everything.  When under pressure and when stores were struggling it seems all she could muster was "Well let's provide even BETTER service than before"... Uhh, that's a nice concept and all but vibe is not service, vibe is pestering... as a guest I want fast checkout, not somebody bugging me on the salesfloor about some topic of the week and then getting to the front during rush hour and seeing lines.  This answer was a band-aid.

If you really want to leverage service into sales, you need to nail the basic expectations flawlessly first.  Let's make sure we have enough payroll at our front end to nail fast checkout first?  Let's hammer out our logistics processes so they run smoothly and everything is on location or stocked by store open again (oh we have 4 OH but I have no idea where they are).  

Once those are done, then let's leverage our key areas to drive sales in store and online.  Where do our guests expect service and where do they not?  Where are we missing and how do we drive sales in our key categories?  Do we have a TM in the style areas who can complete sales for target.com?  Kids? Baby? Wellness?  I don't think I have seen a TM in ANY of those areas for 4Q that are knowledgeable because our TM force works pulls and backs up the lanes.  Our stores are a resource to drive future priorities, but up until this point I don't think they were utilized for that.


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 5, 2016)

Rock Lobster said:


> YES!  This was her answer for everything.  When under pressure and when stores were struggling it seems all she could muster was "Well let's provide even BETTER service than before"... Uhh, that's a nice concept and all but vibe is not service, vibe is pestering... as a guest I want fast checkout, not somebody bugging me on the salesfloor about some topic of the week and then getting to the front during rush hour and seeing lines.  This answer was a band-aid.
> 
> If you really want to leverage service into sales, you need to nail the basic expectations flawlessly first.  Let's make sure we have enough payroll at our front end to nail fast checkout first?  Let's hammer out our logistics processes so they run smoothly and everything is on location or stocked by store open again (oh we have 4 OH but I have no idea where they are).
> 
> Once those are done, then let's leverage our key areas to drive sales in store and online.  Where do our guests expect service and where do they not?  Where are we missing and how do we drive sales in our key categories?  Do we have a TM in the style areas who can complete sales for target.com?  Kids? Baby? Wellness?  I don't think I have seen a TM in ANY of those areas for 4Q that are knowledgeable because our TM force works pulls and backs up the lanes.  Our stores are a resource to drive future priorities, but up until this point I don't think they were utilized for that.



Your title says ETL but I have a hard time believing that.  Too much sense and not enough Vibe.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 5, 2016)

Backroom81 said:


> Your title says ETL but I have a hard time believing that.  Too much sense and not enough Vibe.



For what it's worth, he was promoted from within. I believe he was a TL when I joined the forum. Spot may or may not have stolen his guides for instocks and logistics.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 5, 2016)

Rock lobster was a tm with spot, had great leaders at his store. He completed college was a tl, srtl & etl.
He wrote the original training guide for instocks. That show up on workbench. https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/instocks.102/


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 6, 2016)

Backroom81 said:


> Your title says ETL but I have a hard time believing that.  Too much sense and not enough Vibe.




The joke is that Execs from Spot come here to steal Rocks ideas and present them as their own.
The problem is they never steal his best ones.


----------



## greatteam (Jan 7, 2016)

Does this mean the stupid Twitter hashtag shit can be phased out? That is by far the stupidest thing I've ever seen this company do. Even more so than Canada.


----------



## DevinDeLaSpot (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm seeing a post elsewhere that is saying Cindy Hudson (SVP for Store Operations) is also resigning. Has anyone else heard anything about that?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 8, 2016)

Wait...when did @Rock Lobster go from SrTL to ETL?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 8, 2016)

Retail Girl said:


> Wait...when did @Rock Lobster go from SrTL to ETL?


Yes, he did. Over 6 months ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 8, 2016)

DevinDeLaSpot said:


> I'm seeing a post elsewhere that is saying Cindy Hudson (SVP for Store Operations) is also resigning. Has anyone else heard anything about that?


no news yet.


----------



## TGT411 (Jan 8, 2016)

DevinDeLaSpot said:


> I'm seeing a post elsewhere that is saying Cindy Hudson (SVP for Store Operations) is also resigning. Has anyone else heard anything about that?



Haven't heard but it might be true. I know a few Group VPs are getting let go. Taking out Tina's protected class.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm sure he's cleaning out the ones linked to Greg's regime.


----------



## MrBullseye (Jan 8, 2016)

I've got a feeling one of the RVPs will drop soon too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 8, 2016)

Cindy Hudson is not on spot leadership list.
leadership


----------



## DevinDeLaSpot (Jan 9, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Cindy Hudson is not on spot leadership list.
> leadership


Well, you heard it here first! At the time of my writing he comment about her leaving, her name still appeared in that list. Interesting!


----------



## Captainzim (Jan 9, 2016)

Well well I can't say I"m surprised. Its basically our Ceo setting up his full executive team instead of using the last of Greg's posse. Hopefully some good ideas come from this group compared to the craziness from the last group.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Jan 11, 2016)

Retail Girl said:


> Wait...when did @Rock Lobster go from SrTL to ETL?



Its been a while now.  I purposely actually lag the dates of promotions and such to make myself not identifiable.  The more I move up the more paranoid i get about that, so I may have actually promoted a long time ago, but purposely did not say anything or change it until some other random date


----------



## Rock Lobster (Jan 11, 2016)

Backroom81 said:


> Your title says ETL but I have a hard time believing that.  Too much sense and not enough Vibe.



Believe it


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 11, 2016)

Rock Lobster said:


> Its been a while now.  I purposely actually lag the dates of promotions and such to make myself not identifiable.  The more I move up the more paranoid i get about that, so I may have actually promoted a long time ago, but purposely did not say anything or change it until some other random date



Ok...fair answer! I just never noticed the change...and then I did. So I was confused.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 11, 2016)

DevinDeLaSpot said:


> I'm seeing a post elsewhere that is saying Cindy Hudson (SVP for Store Operations) is also resigning. Has anyone else heard anything about that?


When did she becme SVP of Store Op? Pretty sure she used to be SVP of AP.


----------



## GangulonCyst (Jan 12, 2016)

Rock Lobster said:


> Its been a while now.  I purposely actually lag the dates of promotions and such to make myself not identifiable.  The more I move up the more paranoid i get about that, so I may have actually promoted a long time ago, but purposely did not say anything or change it until some other random date



And I may or may not be Tina Tyler - Or Greg Steinhaffel - lurking and waiting for my chance to take over again and run Target into the ground


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2016)

Rock Lobster said:


> Its been a while now.  I purposely actually lag the dates of promotions and such to make myself not identifiable.  The more I move up the more paranoid i get about that, so I may have actually promoted a long time ago, but purposely did not say anything or change it until some other random date


Just glad you've stuck around, Rock


----------



## Rock Lobster (Jan 12, 2016)

GangulonCyst said:


> And I may or may not be Tina Tyler - Or Greg Steinhaffel - lurking and waiting for my chance to take over again and run Target into the ground



They are forming their own "Legion of Doom" in a base in a swamp some where like the old Justice League cartoons.  Tina Tyler has quite a few sleeper agents still in the company who I am sure will be leaving too, and they will be joining them in the legion to thwart the CEO's plans in anyway possible


----------



## Coqui (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm just glad Tina is gone. I remember when she came for a visit. My STL had the entire store running around for us to look perfect. I was even stressing because all of them always come to Starbucks for their coffee as they walk the store so I was mega zoning EVERYTHING, dusted off my area and had my TMs active sampling haha. It was a crazy day.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 14, 2016)

What is active sampling?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Kartman said:


> What is active sampling?


Samples of new seasonal products from Starbucks.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 14, 2016)

Kartman said:


> What is active sampling?


Sorta what Hardlinesmaster said. It's the Starbucks team sampling new products or core products to the guests outside the Starbucks area.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 14, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for the 'planation


----------



## Rolling CAFS (Jan 15, 2016)

Just want to say Thanks for the chuckles because after certain days of saying WTF about 2,574 times this helps me understand I am not alone lol


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2020)

Reviving this; I found it in Google as I was researching something about Janna.

Four years in the job.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 16, 2020)

Love how everyone was talking about Greg’s group when we are in the mess we are in now.


----------

